# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  أذكروا الله

## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*ما تحسر أهل الجنة علي شئ كما تحسروا علي ساعة لم يذكروا الله فيها.    ( اذكروا الله يذكركم .)
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*سبحان الله والحمد لله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر. بارك الله فيك اخ محمد حسين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر. بارك الله فيك اخ محمد حسين



الله يبارك فيك ويسعدك أخي مريخي للأبد .
*

----------


## ابو همام

*بارك  الله  فيك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

بارك  الله  فيك




بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو حميد
واسعد الله ايامك

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو حميد
واسعد الله ايامك




   أسعدك الله أخي الرائع كسلاوي. يعطيك العافيه .

*

----------


## سوباوى

*استغفر الله واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم 
....جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لا اله الا الله،
محمد رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​سبحان الله بحمده سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## ابومهاجر

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سوباوى
					

استغفر الله واتوب اليه استغفر الله العظيم 
....جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك



 بارك الله فيك. أخي سوباوي
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومهاجر
					

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم



 يعطيك العافيه الاخ ابو مهاجر.
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لا اله الا الله،
محمد رسول الله



جزاك الله خيرا
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

​سبحان الله بحمده سبحان الله العظيم



يعطيك العافيه الاخ عاطف
*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

اللهم اجعلنا من الذاكرين



اللهم آمييين. يعطيك العافيه .
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  يا  ميمد  اددو باركومي
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

شكرا  يا  ميمد  اددو باركومي



إددو قون باركا ووو عزو
*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي  سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله أكبر و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحافظ محمدصالح
					

بارك الله فيك يا أخي  سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا اله الا الله و الله أكبر و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم



 حفظك الله يالحافظ وبارك فيك ويسعدك في الدارين .
*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

ما تحسر أهل الجنة علي شئ كما تحسروا علي ساعة لم يذكروا الله فيها.    ( اذكروا الله يذكركم .)



اللهم اجعل هذا البوست في ميزان حسناته . اللهم اغفر له واجعل الفردوس الأعلي مقامه
                        	*

----------

